# need help picking new fish!



## triz17 (Oct 2, 2012)

I currently have a 37g freshwater tank. I only have 3 fish, a Red Tail Shark, Rainbow Shark, and a Pink Kissing Gourami. i am planning on adding another Gourami once i find one that is the same size. There is plenty of hiding spaces and these fish rarely have problems. any suggestions would be nice, thank you!


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

Hello Triz,
Unfortunately I have to tell you that I think your stock needs a little work. all of the fish you have get at least 5 inches, and a kissing gourami can get huge and outgrow your tank. They might be small now, but if you google each species, you will find how big they really can get. I take it you would like to keep to a community tank?


----------



## TroyVSC (Aug 29, 2012)

My dad has some kissing gouramis in his 80. I can vouch that they are huge. They are at least 5 inches if not bigger.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

they have the ability to get up to a foot in length


----------



## triz17 (Oct 2, 2012)

Really, what if i was to get a 55 Gallon tank, which already has a strong living ecosystem and switched the fish in to their?


----------

